
Genii AI and Analytics for South Africa's Customer Service Sector - Peter424
http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=156641
======
Peter424
Genii AI, previously known as Pivotal Analytics, has launched its ground
breaking prediction models focusing on consumer behaviours to improve consumer
sales, customer service and customer retentions. By using artificial
intelligence through machine learning and prediction algorithms, Genii AI
predicts consumer services demand, consumer churn and sales propensity for Top
500 Companies. "AI and Machine Learning is nothing new, but applying AI to
solve business challenges, with a clear ROI, is quite unique in the customer
services arena" says Kobus van der Westhuizen, CEO of Genii AI. "We focus on
prediction modelling that will assist the B2C companies to improve and
transform their approach to sales, customer service and customer retention".
Genii AI are already building models for large brands in South Africa and the
United Kingdom. The company is experiencing a big growth in demand for models
that are improving business challenges in a way that is simple and practical.
Website URL: Http://GeniiAnalytics.com/

------
Peter424
A truly interesting addition to SA's already competitive market.

